# Another Sawmill Explosion!



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

For the second time in two months, another sawmill exploded and burned. http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/1167566--massive-b-c-sawmill-explosion-claims-second-life Although still in the preliminary investigation, the indications lead to suspected sawdust exploding in the ducts.
Although the prevailing attitude on Lumberjocks is that the possibility of sawdust collection systems erupting in flames, or exploding, is remote in our small shops, I keep my system grounded just in case. Oh, and NO halogens allowed! I got CFLs with the equivalent output of 100 watt filament bulbs, I'm really happy with them.
Please check out the article, and tell us what you think! Thx.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

That was a massive fire. Sad to hear lives were lost and more serious injuries. 
I've always said woodworking shops, be it a small garage shop all the way up to large commercial shops, can be a catastrophe waiting to happen.

Accidents do happen though no matter how careful anyone can be in their shops.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not going to bother with grounding mine. But then again, I don't live where static is a problem… If anything I am worried about wood dust getting caked to the duct by humidity not static!

I do agree on the CFLs / no halogen thing. Halogens put off an awful lot of heat…


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I have led lights in everything that takes a screw in bulb and large floresent on the ceiling. I hope that helps eliminate some of the risk.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That was a terrible tragedy, Poopie. I'm really sorry for all the people that were involved.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a darn shame…

I hope it's not an attempt of "getting out of the business" as a result of the bad economy…
... getting Insurance $$ then quitting…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a sign of the times, when the owners of a destroyed sawmill sees no viability in rebuilding. not sure if America did that 'one moment of silence' thing for people who lost their life while on the job, but here in Canada on the 27th, at work we did observe a quiet moment in remembrance. *We must never forget*.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Joe your wacko mind is truly something. Lives were lost and all you can say it is a plot. Get a life.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

The tragedy is exacerbated by the fact that it was likely preventable. The government here in BC basically stopped safety inspections, cause the industry is supposed to look after itself.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Woodklutz:* Your personal attack on a fellow member honors the dead how, exactly?
*Paul C:* It's a sad fact of life, many sawmills are in their downward spiral, and become unsafe in their obsolescence. Can't say that for sure, though, in this particular case. My first reaction was that both of these fires were due to eco-extremism. The man who bombed the Canadian oil pipelines was in the news recently, too.


----------

